# WinCC  RT Adv.



## Abdel05 (20 Februar 2020)

Hallo


kann jemand bitte mir Hilfen
Ich habe ein Änderung bei einem Programm gemacht und ich will  in den microbox spielen leider wird nur  CPU geladen  und HMI nicht

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## ChristophD (20 Februar 2020)

was sagt der koko auf dem ipc?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Februar 2020)

Grundsätzlich den Transfer Mode richtig eingerichtet?
Bist du mit dem Projektierungsrechner auf der Schnittstelle für Windows oder auf PN Seite?


----------



## Abdel05 (20 Februar 2020)

Ich Sie leider nicht verstanden
 koko? Was meinen Sie damit?


----------



## Abdel05 (20 Februar 2020)

auf PN seite


----------



## ChristophD (20 Februar 2020)

koko = Komponenten Konfigurator
das tool was auf dem PC sagt in welchem slot was projektiert ist


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Februar 2020)

Abdel05 schrieb:


> auf PN seite



- geh mal auf die Windows Seite,
- dann erstmal auf der CPU Online, über „Erweiterte Online Verbinden“, 
- dann gehst du wieder Offline und versuchst die HMI zu übertragen.


----------



## Abdel05 (24 Februar 2020)

Danke Schön


----------

